# Perth vs Melbourne



## airwaves (Aug 20, 2008)

What does Perth have which is more attractive than Melbourne?

Which is a better place to live?

How are the conditions of work and working hours like in both?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Airwaves,

What would you describe as attractive and a better place to live? It's such a hard question to answer because it depends on what you like. 

Perth is hotter and more isolated geographically. 
Melbourne is more cosmopolitan (I was in Perth a couple of years ago and this many have changed now). 

Personally we like south of Perth such places like Bunbury on the coast. However house prices had rocketed up when we were looking so we didn't move there. 

You can check out the weather on Elders Weather - Australia & World Weather Forecast, Live Bom Radar and select the cities that you want. 

I can't answer the question about condition of work and hours since I haven't worked in either place. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

it would be really hard to compare the two cities... in large part because most of us are fairly new to Oz and haven't had the opportunity to live in both. 

I live in Melbourne and it's very cosmopolitan and big, but people are friendly. It is expensive to live here, but not as expensive as Sydney (I've heard) and may or may not be comparable to Perth. The work hours and conditions probably vary from job to job, but I came from the US so the more relaxed work ethic throughout Australia has really benefited me.


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

For some reason I cannot fathom, Perth attracts thousands upon thousands of British people. So maybe from a British point of view Perth has treasures Australians cannot appreciate.

But I would recommend Melbourne ahead of Perth any day. First and foremost because of the isolation living in Perth brings.

Big Australian cities are different from European or even North American cities in that there is very little to differentiate them. There is not any particularly rich history (or the architecture and artefacts that come with it). Each major city has its own developing arts scene. You will find decent restaurants anywhere (though Melbourne’s cafes, and Italian and Greek eateries win out). Housing really doesn't differ that much from one place to the other. Wherever you go you will find a frightening obsession with sport!

So for me I would choose the city that isn't the most isolated in the world!!

Melbourne presents many more options. There are more towns nearby for short trips. There are holiday options such as the Great Ocean Road. You can even get to places like Tasmania without much fuss. A move to Perth is essentially a move to thousands of kilometres of unchanging desert.

I have a cousin who recently moved to Perth from the East Coast. She lasted four months.

I think often people don't see isolation as a particularly major issue until they make a move and actually experience it.



As far as work is concerned, I really don't believe there is much difference between Australian cities. It is also VERY specific to your line of work.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

SNH said:


> I think often people don't see isolation as a particularly major issue until they make a move and actually experience it.



That's a really good point. I thought that the move to Oz wouldn't be too different from a geographical standpoint because the US is the same size physically and I can appreciate that a coast-to-coast journey is six hours on a plane. But I wasn't prepared for the isolation you feel knowing that you are essentially a plane flight away from ANY other large city. I had hoped to visit a couple of the other capitals by now but honestly I have no desire to get on a plane! So we've visited Victoria which is STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL.

on the plus side, that "isolation" can sometimes feel more like "insulation" when compared to the US and Europe. The Pacific is a nice cushion from international crises which can be a nice change from being in the centre of it all.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

I have also been looking into Perth vs. the east coast Cities. Actually, Perth vs Brisbane area. The beaches near Perth are beautiful (from what I have seen online). I keep hearing that Perth is really isolated and boring, while others say it is great. But then again, each person is different, so the only way to know if to move there.


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

I was offered a job in Melbourne early 2009 - which eventually fell through at the last minute due to the recession - so my wife and I undertook a lot of research about Melbourne and Victoria in general. I would certainly agree with the 'cosmopolitan' comments from previous posts regarding Melbourne; however, when the job fell through we found that we still had the bug, so to speak and, as such, began researching further afield which then took us to Perth.

We're fortunate that we have friends in both Perth and Melbourne so the advise has been great, but for us as a family we now feel Perth is the best option because it seems to be more family orientated (if a major city can actually be classes as that) than Melbourne so we're now looking to move there. That said we appreciate that we may not settle in the first place we lay our heads so we're well prepared that eventually we may have to move in order to make the move to Australia work. In essence we'll go to Perth but if that doesn't work then we'll try Melbourne or some other city.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would love to the hear from the Brits (and I would suppose all of UK) and South Africans explain this massive interest in Perth.

What surprises me is that there aren't more Indians going to Perth as it's about 2000 km closer to India than Sydney.

Yet always the first (3) cities you hear in most migration posts: Melbourne, Brisbane, Sydney.

Sydney makes sense, it's historically been the first entry point for the past century, same for Melbourne. Brisbane gained it's fame the last few years because of the economy booming up there and you can't not get excited when you hear the word 'Tropical' (OK I know Europeans and Americans get excited when they hear the word tropical).



SNH said:


> For some reason I cannot fathom, Perth attracts thousands upon thousands of British people. So maybe from a British point of view Perth has treasures Australians cannot appreciate.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

I wll always speak for Melbourne..as the first choice..as I have been there some years ago....its very nice over ther....very cosmopoliton..nice weather(though i was there in summers)...

but i guess it actually depends on the job also...as the for IT its always Melbourne n Sydney...but the work profiles like minning, oil n gas etc perth is the best place in aussieland...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

amaslam said:


> What surprises me is that there aren't more Indians going to Perth as it's about 2000 km closer to India than Sydney.


I can say to this is that largely the people r migrating are from IT background(generic asssumption)...so they r heading towards destinations like Melbourne & Sydney and not Perth...

Secondly the thing is that student generally goto Melbourne, Sydney,Brisbane etc as good uni r there not in Perth...so after studies they tend to stay there in these cities only...

hence amaslam...Indians dont much goto Perth as compared to Mel,Syd,Bris....


----------



## calpico (Jan 17, 2010)

Being born and raised in Australia; lived in both cities recently, coming from Asian background and worked and socialised with both locals and foreigners living in both cities - there are many differences. Nothing is perfect... but having said that there are a few key points:

PERTH (GOOD):
1. Awesome transport system. Buses and trains run after hours (e.g. up to 12 midnight and later) on weekends and weekdays. Very very cheap and the card system is very easy to use. Melbourne's been playing with myki and have waisted millions and billions of dollars investing into it. Still they can't get it to run... 
2. Easy to travel by anything. I find the metropolitan network easy to navigate. Perth is like a 'cone' whereas Melbourne is like a 'spider-web'. Perth's spread along the coast and narrows towards the east. Roads are much wider, easer driving and more systematic. Melbourne's recent upgrade of the Westgate/Citylink/Docklands freeway junctions are bloody confusing. For example, if you lived in Narre Warren or Caroline Spring it would take you more than 2 hours on a busy night's drive home from work in the city.
3. No pokies. I was surprised when I didn't find a pokie machine around at all. Obviously there's the Burswood Casino which is pretty pathetic compared to Crown but it looks like that there aren't many gamblers out there... and most of the money made is spent on luxuries and nices houses from my observations. (That's just a generalisation by the way)

PERTH (BAD):
1. Being unique or just not wanting to grow up? Perth's funny attitude as a city is something I find ridiculous... No more daylight savings (sun comes up at 4am in the summer, and sets as 6pm) and no Sunday trading in suburban shopping centres. Grow up and get up with the times Perth... you don't have to 'try' not to follow the eastern cities but at least have some common sense.
2. It can get a bit boring... Yes it can really, not because it's an isolated city or the fact that they don't have many attractions. It's the fact that... there's not enough events happening over there. You have your usual holidays and events but when it comes to like concerts or sporting events or even the Royal family coming from England... The eastern cities are much more popular and attract much better events. The WRC rally use to be at Perth (not anymore...). I don't think Red Bull planes flying around near the city are going to be much more of an attraction, if it's the only event they have...
3. Markets! What the hell... there's hardly any markets! Queen Vic Market is where I use to work and I have to say... it's one of the best. Novelty items, food, groceries - it's all there. In Perth, Subiaco market is good for your fruit and veg but there's only one fish store and no poultry or butchers. Fremantle markets is predominantly novelty and fewer fruit and veg stores. E-shed market (is not a market... just some shed with novelty and tourist gifts). Canning vale markets is at least decent... but otherwise Melbourne outclasses the markets.

MELBOURNE (GOOD):
1. Food... Ooooh yeah... You can get anything you want after hours. If you have no food at home or cannot be stuff cooking at 12am, at least you can go out and get something from the pub or a restaraunt or even a warm chicken at Coles. Perth... you would have to starve but if you're lucky enough you can ride your bike to McDonalds which they recently do 24hr trading across the country. In Melb. there's a variety of food... many cultures, many tastes, many cuisines. It's awesome and slightly cheaper... The food service is better in Perth though... but more eloquent i have to say.
2. Ahead of the pack! What do I mean? Well it's always been Melb. vs. Syd. and these days Melb is trying its best to bring everything to Melb. Whether if its shopping centres, shopping events, sporting events, music festivals - yeah, you name it. Melb is always bidding for first take and grab in everything. Perth... it's that relaxed and laid back attitude that is like "oh... there's something happening in Melb... ahhh.. doesn't matter, let's see how they go with it - and then in a few years time we can learn from their mistakes and do something better" <-- (well that's always been perth... the later city learning mistakes from all the other cities that were made before them.)
3. Shopping. You'll love shopping in Melb. Perth also has its fair share of shops but most of their shopping centres (funny enough... are only on 1 level). There are more levels but most centres are 1 level. Melb on the other hand... well they have undercover parking (something some Perth centres a missing), heaps of outlets, and larger parking and larger food courts. Perth... for example, Garden City has like 10 restaurants and they only have seating about size of 3 McDonalds restaurants.

MELBOURNE (BAD):
1. Transport. Myki is such a waste. What happened to the saying "if it aint broke, why fix?" I find the old ticket system good. It takes 10 years if you were leaving outside the city coming into the city and it takes at least a good 15 minutes after delays and stoppages going out from the city loop. Buses don't run at night frequently as they should... and that's when the taxis guys come in and save the day. Both cities suffer from traffic jams but... Melbourne has this habit of... "build, traffic jam, expand 1 lane, build, traffic jam, expand 1 lane..."... seriously guys - plan ahead! build heaps of lanes at once... everyday there's always some roadwork on the freeway that is already causing enough traffic.
2. Safety... Melb is not like what it use to be... the crime rate's going up and there's more fights. Well the population is rapidly increasing so you'd expect more things to happen but at least things can be contained. Nowhere is safe as night no matter how rich or pleasant or safe a place can be. Perth also has its problem but a big thing it doesn't have is prejudice over different races in which Melbourne does. In the last month coming back to Melb. - I always hear attacks and stabbings on Indian students. That's bloody unfair... and really un-Australian. It's really sad and I think it's driving a lot of Melbournians out of the city... which brings up to the next point.
3. Culture/Diversity. OMG! Why is this here?... Melb has a great culture and it's very diverse with lots of nationalities - however there are sooooo many cultural and racial fights. I'm not pinpointing to any race but I think every race is involved. There's heaps of stuff in the media asking people if "Melbourne is racist?" - my first answer to that would be NO. However... we're good at stereotyping cultures and who they are and what they do BUT we're not racially prejudice as for example... if I'm Asian and I go to an Italian grocer and buy 2 cucumbers - I won't pay an extra 50 c or they would treat me differently or hate me. However, there have been a lot of racial and gang fights, there's the taxi driver's issue and also riots but seriously... why is this all happening? Perth is rather different... I find a lot of Perth people respect different cultures and schools and suburbs are very mixed, not to the point where one street in a suburb is all one nationality or race. There are neo-nazi groups in every city and racism is a hard thing to resolve but... a good pat in the back for Perth people being mature and respecting cultures, religions and customs of different people.

STUDYING:
Melbourne has heaps of universities and colleges compared to Perth so if you're finding Cert/TAFE courses then go to Melb. Perth has got a lot of funding in environmental, medical and scientific research while Melbourne has always had a reputation for the arts. Both cities have good engineering degrees on offer and pretty much all uni's are generally the same. UWA = Melbourne Uni, Curtin = RMIT, Murdoch = La Trobe, ECU = VU/Deakin (In my opinion).

FAMILIES:
Perth is much a better place for kids to grow up. The kids are well brought up, less bullying, no racists, a lot of activies, sport and parks to play in. The grass is GREEN (not YELLOW in Melb since water restrictions). Public schools from my experience are generally safe in Perth.

WHAT ARE THEY MISSING?
PERTH has Miss Maud, Dome, Hans Cafe and heaps of different restaurants and cafes. I think Perth can survive without a Starbucks but they need to get a Krispy Kreme in just to keep things rolling.
MELBOURNE has Oporto, Grill'd and heaps of other private stores and restaurants. Just the ones I mentioned above for Perth that are missing. 

OVERALL?
Haha... Someone should have told me get to the point. In summary... let me put it this way:
If you like going OUTDOORS - then go to PERTH. You'd fine many attractions within reach from the city. Fremantle, Kings Park, Scarborough, Cottesloe Beach, Sorrento, Rockingham, Mandurah etc. 
If you like going INDOORS - then go to MELB. Shopping centres are all there for you, lots of pubs and clubs. Crown is always busy on a Saturday night and there's heaps of karaoke bars, night clubs and all of that.

At the end of the day, there's a good and bad. Perth has a great future and it's still growing and growing fast. They were behind Adelaide and now past Adelaide. They are catching up to Brisbane (3rd largest city in Aust.) and it's not quite long where they will catch up to Melbourne. And I don't think that they will make the same mistakes as Melbourne or Sydney in regards to roads, buildings, laws and so forth... I find Melbourne a great place still, it's safety needs to be improved however but it's less dynamic then it used to be. 

IF YOU DON'T LIKE EITHER?
Well, if you want something in between then try Brisbane/Gold Coast. If you want quieter, then go to Adelaide or Hobart or even Canberra. If you want busier than Sydney's the favourite. That's all and hope it all helps.

Updated Jan 2010.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

For a first post :clap2:



calpico said:


> Being born and raised in Australia; lived in both cities recently, coming from Asian background and worked and socialised with both locals and foreigners living in both cities - there are many differences. Nothing is perfect... but having said that there are a few key points:
> 
> PERTH (GOOD):
> 1. Awesome transport system. Buses and trains run after hours (e.g. up to 12 midnight and later) on weekends and weekdays. Very very cheap and the card system is very easy to use. Melbourne's been playing with myki and have waisted millions and billions of dollars investing into it. Still they can't get it to run...
> ...


----------



## newsense (Nov 4, 2007)

amaslam said:


> I would love to the hear from the Brits (and I would suppose all of UK) and South Africans explain this massive interest in Perth.


I am yet to visit Australia (although will be arriving in the next month), but if you have seen the weather forecast in Britain in the last few weeks, and just the weather forecast in general, I think any British person would see Perth as an appealing option...


----------



## Mrjj (Jan 24, 2010)

Melb is much better the perth


----------



## Mrjj (Jan 24, 2010)

Actually Sydney is better then both ;0


----------



## romeobeo (Nov 4, 2009)

i have been to both cities and i agree with most of your points calpico. that is why perth could be my target destination.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

What a brilliant post.....thank you so much.

Dolly


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

airwaves said:


> What does Perth have which is more attractive than Melbourne?
> 
> Which is a better place to live?
> 
> How are the conditions of work and working hours like in both?


Hi there!

We are currently in Perth, and yes, as some have said it is isolated, dry, baron and flat! Coming from Cape Town, a much smaller, lush and greener City, this isolation is slowly destroying my soul....hence we are leaving and going to NZ!

As a freindly, down to earth sort of person, I (PERSONALLY) find Perth, its people to be somewhat 'clicky' and it is very difficult to be accepted into a freindship circle!

Melbourne was our first choice too, why we did not go there first, is a question I ask myself everyday!

Good luck with whatever decision you may make!


Erica


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

It also depends on our nature of work.
If you belong to Oil, Gas and Mining industry Perth is good for that.
But belongs to IT field its better to be in Melbourne rather than Perth.
Comparing to living cost also it is less than Melbourne.
...............................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, that is true. But the fatal flaw a lot of people make is choosing the wrong area to live in. It makes such a huge difference if you've moved to an area you end up not liking (for whatever reason). 

Dolly


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Dolly said:


> Yes, that is true. But the fatal flaw a lot of people make is choosing the wrong area to live in. It makes such a huge difference if you've moved to an area you end up not liking (for whatever reason).
> 
> Dolly


Hiya Dolly! yeah, basically each for his own! I personally felt more 'included' and 'at home' after arriving in London....(the East End) than what I do here in Perth!! I love people popping in for a cuppa, without being invited....it is human bonding, that I and many of SA have felt is lacking here in OZ.......the Brits are the best at including one and the warmth they produce makes up for their crap weather.....I am so happy to hear that there are so many Brits in NZ, and the NZ folk are , from what I hear and have seen, are warm and hospitible! Hey, that saying....different strokes for different........yeah, yeah, yeah.........!

....we are on our way to a more 'included'lane: neck of the woods.....YAHOOOO!!!!

Erica


----------



## calpico (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks for the comments on my first and very long post - hope that i can be good help... im in melb at the moment and plan to go back to perth soon...


----------



## calpico (Jan 17, 2010)

Dolly, with the flaw - yes, that's always hard but I guess you need to visit the place for about a week or two - to see how the place is like first. If that's not a good option, then you're free to ask any of us or family or friends that can give you a better view or opinion.

Hmm... to me, any place and every place has a good or bad - I think the key things when moving to any city is:

1. Check the suburb you live in, last thing you want... is hoons making burnouts down the street. I mean bad neighbours are already a pain but a corrupt suburb is not going to help.
2. Look for reputation. Crime rates and statistics may help but... every where is a potential target. These days - it looks like they are doing round robins from place to place. (in my opinion that is...) Schools, clubs, activity-type societies, shops, transport are also a key thing. Parks and also lighting and a good council are all helpful. 
3. Services. You'd always love to have a place that's near a post office, a bank, a lawyer, doctors, pharmacies/chemists. Hospitals, fire stations and police stations also come in handy at those emergency situations - but you can get your documents certified easily and quickly at a police station. 

As a student, I find... going to a place where the staff and academics treat you well and special is the key. It's not about the scores or reputation or popularity... it's how you work well around your peers and schools. If you were being bullied in school, you wouldn't feel like going to school right? - Well it's like moving to a city, you wouldn't like to go to a city, if you were bullied by neighbours, pranked by hoons and feel insecure. 

It's what surrounds the place you live - that makes you feel comfortable. I think if you have that, you can live in any city regardless of what it has.


----------



## berkeley_flyer (Jan 27, 2010)

One quick thing I would like to add and never considered before I moved 'out West' is for those with families in UK or Europe, remember the time difference. 

We are from the UK and now live in Perth and 8 hours is very reasonable. You can talk to UK banks and rental people etc etc for large portions of the normal day or weekends without having to carry out a military precision op just to schedule talking to your mum. EST is a pain with that, no matter what people say. We had many 'drowsy' conversations.


----------



## berkeley_flyer (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry, couldn't resist keeping my mouth shut.

My quick thoughts:
Perth is sunnier without being abrasively hot. There's easier access to water, (both piped!) and sealife. Melbourne has a lot more concerts/sports event, high profile stuff. I miss that. Said I wouldn't but I do. Perth is/seems a lot safer (so far). I don't see drug users hanging around all the place like I did in Melbourne. As to food/cafe's Melbourne's streets better, better than Sydney, but I never ate out all the time anyway. For food Singapore beats all Oz cities hands down! And all British ones come to think of it. Perth is booming, the mining in WA is driving Australia and the business rolls in but the danger is it won't be recognisable soon. Too many Brits As to clicky everywhere is. No where I've been in Oz is anywhere like as bad as UK for that, be friendly and they are too, that's life. Now I'm a new dad I'm glad I'm in Perth, if I was in my early 20s again then I'd be back in Brisbane or Melbourne.


----------



## calpico (Jan 17, 2010)

I have to agree that Singapore food is good and very cheap - but if you're looking at Australia as a whole or even Perth/Melbourne - I find that there are mixed feelings. At first, I thought Melbourne had better places to eat and Perth food was really expensive and not up to scratch but there are heaps of new restaurants popping up.

Takeaways:
Both sides have the same major take aways. Perth has less KFC's than Melbourne. Yet again, I see a lot more Red Roosters in Perth plus their own chicken chain Chicken Treat. You'll find a lot more Nando's outlets in Melbourne but Perth has the right locations for every Nando's that they got. Melbourne's got Oporto thanks to the owners up in NSW but Perth's got Bucking Bull to cover up for that.

Kebabs & Middle Eastern:
Melbourne rules the kebab chains with so many souvlaki and kebab outlets to name from. Perth is still quiet in the kebab world but if you go to the shop next door to Telechoice on Corner William and Murray Streets, you'll find Lozend Express and they also trade late night as well. Good kebabs. Both places have KebabBBQue.

Asian:
Both sides have heaps of Asian foods. Restaurants in Perth are a little more expensive than Melbourne. Vietnamese food in Melb beats Perth by a long shot. Chinese is even except the fact that there are more in Melb. Indian food in Perth is on the rise but there are good restaurants out there. Perth has a few dim sums/yum cha compared to Melb but I have to say it is much cheaper, delicious, tasty and better service in Perth than Melb. You can walk out loooking like a stuffed dumpling in front of Northbridge Chinese Restaurant on a Saturday for only $15-20 p/head. Don't forget, better come in early on a Saturday or Sunday otherwise you'll be holding raffle tickets to get in.

European:
In general, Melbourne has divided it's eloquent European cuisines around the city. From the famous Lygon street (Italian), Lonsdale street (Greek) or even up at Brunswick (Turkish). You'll find heaps of pasta/lasagne outlets all over Melbourne. You can get a nice 'whoof' of Parmesan lingering down a shopping centre food court at any time. Perth's got their fare share as well and they are mixed and scattered all over which is good. It's multicultural. 

Cafes:
Miss Maud and Dome is what Melbourne don't have. I mentioned previously in another post that Perth can survive without a Starbucks. (I have Malaysian student friends and they complain that they desperately need a Starbucks... but then I just go why not try Gloria Jeans? I don't see the difference plus its cheaper and I always carry a stamp card). You'll find more GJ's around Melbourne than Perth but like Melbourne the ones in Perth are located in shopping centres, busy areas and in Borders (of course). IKEA serve up the same food but I think Perth's IKEA breakfast went from $3.50 (when opened in late 2008) to $2 now and it's the other way around for Melb (last went a few weeks ago). There are more fancy Italian cafes in Melb but you'll find the same number of Jamaica Blue, the Coffee Club, Michel's all around shopping centres in both cities.

Fresh food:
Perth's markets are in one word "pathetic". Canning Vale Markets are probably the best market in Perth and if you were living up North of the river, then don't really bother come down to there early in the morning just for fish and a dozen of eggs. Woolworths and Coles supply fresh produce (duh...). A lot of the farms up in Perth are just a drive's away and you can get most of that stuff at Fremantle market or Subiaco market (recommended). Melbourne's QV Market, Sth Melb Market, Footscray Market, Prahan Market, Preston and so many more - are what you call markets. Like I said, you can still get fresh produce, at the same price in a Perth supermarket. There are local butchers and fisheries as well.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Both cities have good things and bad things it depends what you want and really depends on why you're migrating here. The isolation factor in Perth plays a big part IMHO

Melbourne though can be very dangerous and despite haveing good restuarunts. cafes. pubs it is vastly overrated.

IF you're migrating to Australia to experience something new then go for a city, a new adventure or soemthing different then go for it. If you are migrating here because you think your life will be better then Australia is not for you.

Sydney is where the magic is and although it's expensive so is Melbourne and Perth


----------



## kenneth (Jul 12, 2009)

hi its ken again forgot to ask can anyone tell me about schooling in perth or outside it.and the cheapest place to live (accomadation). and safest as we have a four year old girl. any info would be brillant ..???


----------



## calpico (Jan 17, 2010)

If you know suburbs around Perth or intending to move someone that is cheap, you can search for schools within suburb at Find a school | ACARA - this site has sparked up some debate because it is similar to a 'name and shame' of school's teaching quality across the country. It shows the average school statistics.

Anyway, I think everyone wants both cheap and safe but that's always going to be tricky. I think it is best to look for safest places first, and then organise which suburb is the most cheapest. Perth houses are realtively expensive. You can also search estate in http://www.domain.com.au/


----------



## sootea (May 26, 2012)

Dear DeMontfor
I know you have posted this a while ago but since I am looking for people with children who have moved from Perth to Melbourne, I was courious to know if you have actually made the move to Melbourne? can you share any info?
Thanks!!1




DeMontfort said:


> I was offered a job in Melbourne early 2009 - which eventually fell through at the last minute due to the recession - so my wife and I undertook a lot of research about Melbourne and Victoria in general. I would certainly agree with the 'cosmopolitan' comments from previous posts regarding Melbourne; however, when the job fell through we found that we still had the bug, so to speak and, as such, began researching further afield which then took us to Perth.
> 
> We're fortunate that we have friends in both Perth and Melbourne so the advise has been great, but for us as a family we now feel Perth is the best option because it seems to be more family orientated (if a major city can actually be classes as that) than Melbourne so we're now looking to move there. That said we appreciate that we may not settle in the first place we lay our heads so we're well prepared that eventually we may have to move in order to make the move to Australia work. In essence we'll go to Perth but if that doesn't work then we'll try Melbourne or some other city.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 20, 2008)

I came over to Perth as a nurse, but after 4 months i found the politics and crap just as bad, and now work in the Perth Transit system. Perth was my choice: Melbourne was my husbands. After 2 years and 6 months of living in Perth, we are appying for jobs in Melbourne. Perth is a pretty city, and I don't regret moving here, but after all this time and shift working, we feel feel so isolated, and don't know anyone!! We are nearing are forties and don't have kids, which I must say isolates people in Perth after those in the know paid people with zero brains to reproduced - so lots of single brained dead parents!! Been to Melboune and like the 'city' feeling - grew up in London. I even had to fly to Melbourne to see a concert as NO ONE comes to PERTH!! I also now have two members - cousins - living in Melbourne. Not saying there aren't 'braindeads' over there - just want something else.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Melbourne is equally as boring as Perth imo.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 20, 2008)

Weebie said:


> Melbourne is equally as boring as Perth imo.


It is what you make of it. You have to make time to do anything. I was not saying that it is boring. I was saying I want to try somewhere else.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 20, 2008)

I liked the beaches and had a job to go to. Now want to try somewhere else


----------



## Joe77 (Nov 28, 2012)

I would prefer Perth, i don't know why? I just have good chemistry with this city..


----------

